

On/off switch for aging cells discovered by scientists - Multics
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/09/140920073448.htm

======
kolev
I honestly don't find anything new here. There are ways to increase telomerase
(TA-65 or simply 10-30 grams a day of astragalus extract according to Jim
Green), but it can accelerate cancers and given everybody has cancerous cells
to a different degree, this really is playing Russian roulette.

